# Awaken - A Necron Tale



## anubi_gate (Feb 21, 2010)

Even though my eyes have failed me in what it seems like thousands of years ago, I can still feel the endlessness of space or the absence of space moving around me and through my soul, being pulled in all directions but never being able to distinguish where I am going. I know that I'm dead butwhy I am left in this limbo state of death, mymemories have already left me except for fragments of a life that I don't recongise as my own.

More endless time passes in seconds or years or maybe not even at all, just swirling images and whispers of an undistinguishable language that I can’t understand and barely hear. A burning sensation erupts inside and the travelling seems to stop for the moment, my vision comes back in a fraction of time it took for it to fade. The feelings in my arms return to me even though looking at them appear to be semi transparent and constructed of red smoke or mist. This place is impossible to me, am I in the material universe or it’s a memory I’m recalling or perhaps a trick from a god using me as entertainment?

In front of my new “body” is an icon that I haven’t seen before, just emanating in space. Still in a malevolent fashion, a godly sound bellows from the structure and disrupts my ghost like figure temporarily.

_“Human...pathetic...necessary...not worthy...human” _these words are repeated over and over, not coming from the structure but from the back of my mind.

_“What are you?” _The words struggle to come out. _“What is this place?” _still the structure doesn’t answer. After a moment the object shakes and the surface shifts in all directions.

The structures edges move like it’s made of water and solidify to resemble stone, with a blue and white hue that radiates from it. Within the centre of the structure is a circle shape that cracks open to reveal a large slit eyeball, looking all around rapidly taking note of its surroundings.

_“Human...I will be watching” _

No sooner those words reach my ears I’m being propelled back, faster and faster into space. As I turn to face the direction I’m moving I see a large deep red coloured planet. It continues to get larger the closer I get; I can see ships with in its orbit making their descent into the atmosphere. This planet is barren, I can barely see through the thick storm this raging across the skies. More of those ships are on the ground, with figures disembarking from its hulls.

My descent through the planet slows down momentarily, in a flash I’m propelled across the landscape to approach some ruins in the distance.

_I’m not slowing down surely I can’t pass through physical matter?_

But I can, painlessly my ghostly body moves through a doorway into a pitch black chamber. Through more and more walls, until a shaft which is barely visible by an unnerving green glow which is emitting from whatever is at the bottom. I’m forced from the shaft and blinded by the green light in the process. By body is smashed into something solid, it doesn’t hurt but it does feel like I’m not an apparition any longer.

I can hear metal clashing against metal, laser ripping through metal and scurrying of insects across the floor and walls. I can sense my surroundings; it’s a very enclosed holding cell. The walls are just barely touching the entirety of my face and the roof is just as close. For a few moments the sounds stop before loud crash, the insects start moving again and the large entity moving just outside the walls comes closer to me. My vision is restored again but this time I’m met with a large insect looking machine, it has one large green eye just of centre of its face that surrounded by smaller ones. With one of its mechanical arms it reaches out and grabs me across the face, we move across a large room with green circular pictograms spread across the walls and ceiling.

I’m placed upright onto a structure, as I glace down it appears to be a mechanic body; the torso radiating an omnious green glow through the metal rib cage. Arms and legs are just the same, two of each and void of any flesh and blood just cold metal. As the entity moves it reveals a long spike from a ligament underneath its huge metal body, the instrument moves around the metal body; sparks fly off intermittently.

_“Deep Sleep Awakening Procedure at 70%” 

“Systems restored to replacement unit....unknown logical error in node 124510.....memory upload initiated”_

Strangely I can understand more and more as the creature speaks, and information that I knew that wasn’t mine was being somehow implanted. I now know that the entity in front of me is actually a Canoptek Spyder, this particular one was designed and constructed to maintain and reactivate the Overlord of this Tomb World. All these words, names and places are completely new to me but feel old at the same time.

This body feels dominating on my consciousness, heavy but agile at the same time. I can feel everything around me, the humming from the Spyder reactivation circuitry and the fleeting clicking of the scarabs legs run across the tombs walls. I can feel that it’s damaged, with a moment of thinking there’s an unnerving movement inside my chest, like thousands of insects moving around to fix whatever it is that’s damaged. After inspecting this physical body, I can see that it’s made of entirely metal which is covered in dirt and dust and all other things that would come with countless years of sitting on its stasis throne.

The chest plate has a glyph that I now know represents the Lords dynasty, “Ulkattron Scrunnl, necron in life and destroyer of the Ohr system”. More words that are new to me but also brings with it a feeling of belonging and a feeling of home. The Canopek Spyder moves towards the far wall, illuminating the architecture as it passes through the room.

_“Activation Status: Overlord Ulkattron.....Active”

“Preceding with programme 1031256...Entire Tomb Reactivation”_

I follow the Spyder out of the throne room and onto a large black stoned balcony overlooking a dark and damp underground valley; stretching for miles that no creature could see but with these mechanical eyes I could see the glyphs on the warrior’s chests 5 miles in the distance. It was obvious that this once wasn’t a hollowed out tomb when it was first built, there were pillars designed to hold up the earth in case of movement in the planets core. Over the eons this planet had shifted into such a state that for a mile in height there was just empty space, water ran down the side of the most eastern walls and the Necron teleportation platform was still intact.

6 Red and green orbs started to resonate underneath my left metallic vambrace, as I removed them from the entrenched slots and lifted them before me like a flash them dispersed in all directions and entered numerous identical looking monuments scattered around the tomb valley. As the orbs passed from one sector to another, the ignited reanimation plinths sprang into motion and lit up the surrounding areas like wildfire. As the hours passed the tomb slowly came to life, across the most northern ledge were squads of Immortals awakened and primed for combat at a moment’s notice. To the west of them housed my Doomsday Arks, the loading pads that house the Doom and Night Scythes aren’t operational yet but the Spyders and scarabs will eventually get to them soon enough.

_“Ulka...Ulkattron...” _The name strangely feels me with a sense of pride and determination to retake what was mine eons ago. I can sense the Overlord circuitry deep within my head to import memories that once belonged to this creature, pride, ambitions and love were all there but the one emotion that over loaded my consciousness was hatred. Specific and pure hatred for the Old Gods and the Silent King for each part they had played in turning this proud civilisation into the husks that they are now. The C’tan were to blame for their part in it, it was them that turned them into living machines but this particular Overlord once had his own agenda to act out once the long sleep was over.

As the days pass I learn of Necron’s past, the fall of the civilisation at the hands of the Old Gods and the deception of the C’Tan leading to the great sleep. I learned of Ulkattron’s pasted, once a high nobleman with a passion for relics of defeated species that continued even after he took the offer of immortality. As the years passed leading to the Necron’s going into stasis, Ulkattron began keeping captives of races now long forgotten to the galaxy. Deep underneath the lord’s throne room is a museum of sorts, housing relics and beings held in stasis as a testament to the lord’s victories over the living.

His prized capsule is of Gaiaakl, priestess to the Nmmeti race. Her father was the warlord of the military when Ulkattron came to take the planetary system, the following battle was swift and one sided due to the Ulka’s superior technology. The Nmmeti government surrendered to his might, in return they became a second Tomb World and swore an oath to protect its location from all including other Necron Lords. The Overlord took Gaiaakl as a prize and insurance, with the Nmmeti long since extinct from the galaxy she now serves as a reminder of the beauty of flesh.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

It's well written. But I'm unsure as to what you're trying to convey. 

Are you intending to imply that a human was transferred into the body of a necron?


----------



## anubi_gate (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah that's what I.was going for, granted I stopped too soon but I'm going to add some more each day at lunch.


----------



## anubi_gate (Feb 21, 2010)

I've editted my original post and added on more to it. Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The concept is interesting and is developing well.

Some of your descriptions seem a touch heavily applied. For example:

_...I glace down it appears to be a mechanic body in design; the torso resembling a rib cage that you can see through to its core....​_
The "in design" does not add to the picture of a Necron body; if anything it made me wonder if the body was mechanical _in design_ but actually something else. Similarly, the natural image of a ribcage involves a visible hollow area, so the comment on being able to see the core distracted me into questioning my mental image.


----------



## anubi_gate (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm going on holiday for the next, so when I get back I hopefully will have a huge update for this story.


----------

